# Multiple URLs



## 4C Promo (Mar 5, 2008)

My website is my company name.com. I am wondering if there is a benefit to having more website addresses that point to the same website. For example, www.atlantascreenprinting.com. I know I can get more domain names for cheap, but is there any reason to? If someone was to google atlanta screen printing, would this website pop up?

Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am also interested in this


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

4C Promo said:


> If someone was to google atlanta screen printing, would this website pop up?


Not unless the search string was in the website somewhere. 

There are benefits to having your other sites point to a main site, but search optimization is usually not one of them.

Benefits would be if you rather have the sites go to a live site instead of parking the domain name to some generic page..


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Having a cookie cutter site with a bunch of domains linking to it is not a good idea, the search engines don't like it. Back in the day it could even get those sites blacklisted and that is never good.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Well i kinda wondered about all that,,


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

It depends how you do it.

If you have multiple different sites with the same content, then Google and others may actually blacklist the sites because they think they're simply copying. To do this correctly, setup a permanent redirect (i think it's the 301 redirect). 

Actually, to do this best, setup a separate landing page for each domain, and then have the links from that page link to the main site. SEO depends more on the content of the site than the actual domain name or page title.

Good luck! I hope this helps


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have a few domains but dont have content on them and they are redirected to my main site... i just have the other ones for possible future things


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have two domains for my website. One of them is my main domain (the company name), but I realized that it's kinda difficult to spell for the average joe, so I made a new one that's much easier to remember and spell. It just redirects to the main domain. For an extra $7/year, I figured it'd be worth it. Check them out in my signature (not allowed to post links here).


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

4C Promo said:


> My website is my company name.com. I am wondering if there is a benefit to having more website addresses that point to the same website. For example, www.atlantascreenprinting.com. I know I can get more domain names for cheap, but is there any reason to? If someone was to google atlanta screen printing, would this website pop up?
> 
> Thanks!


You already got some great responses. The reason I have two is my company name is very long, but needs to be that name to be descriptive of what I do. 

With a long name you run the risk that someone won't visit you bc they don't feel like typing that long name in, sounds silly - but I have opted out of visiting a site for that very same reason, and also, and more importantly to me, the longer the name, the more risk of a spelling error when entering it in to the browser.

IF they misspell your name, they may get a *site not found* or something similar, assume your site not longer is available, and not check the spelling - assuming that they spelled it right the first time.

The was the major driving force behind getting the domain for my company name, that's a given, some folks will always use that by default, and then also getting the short "nickname" site domain name as well. 

One tells who I am, one tells what I do, is short, simple and easy to spell.

The one points at the other and it is seamlessly redirected.

There is a thread on here that addresses not having multiple sites with the same content as that is a no no or something. That is not my area of knowledge (at all!), but I read that thread. Rodney posted the info. Like the info TM and Joe are giving you. The thread went into the details a little more. A search on "two websites" or "two domains" might bring that one back around, too.

Wish I could remember more on it, but I don't. Good luck to you.


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

What makes a site show up at the top of search results is the content on the page and the content in the title/description. The actual website address doesn't have nearly as much to do with it as it used to. It just depends on the quality of your website and how focused it is on your topic.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

One reason for multiple domains has not been touched here.
When I set up sites for businesses in my area, I usually recommend that they choose a site name that is available both as a .ca and a .com and that they promote whichever best represents their clientel.
So I only want local business, so I put .ca on my business card. It tells people very quickly that I am Canadian. But, inevitably, people will still type .com and I don't want to miss out on their business.

Someone else I'm working with has an international clientel, so he wanted .com But his name was not available as a .com So he got his online nickname as a .com and his business name as a .ca Both point to the same page. His greatest competitor is a .co.uk so his customers are already looking at alternative extensions, so .ca will not put them off and it will attract Canadian customers that do not want to ship from overseas.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive been looking into this today, i think it could work by having rich one word domain names, but the problem i found was that getting cheap .com names. How have you got round this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

SimplyTopUK said:


> Ive been looking into this today, i think it could work by having rich one word domain names, but the problem i found was that getting cheap .com names. How have you got round this? Thanks in advance.


I wish I could help, but I don't really understand your problem... please elaborate?


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

lburton3 said:


> I wish I could help, but I don't really understand your problem... please elaborate?


 
Well how can you buy so many domain names when they like sel lat £10?


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

SimplyTopUK said:


> Well how can you buy so many domain names when they like sel lat £10?


Godaddy.com has .com domains for about $7/year... In my opinion, this is very inexpensive, and you shouldn't need more than a couple if you plan on having multiple domains.

I don't think anybody has hundreds of domains for the same website!


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Some people have 100's of domains for their sites. But usually, they do not have genuine content. Some of these get rich quick type of sites. Or people using false domains to get you to their site. 

Legitimate business models only have or need a couple.


----------



## kaniiver (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, so last night i did a little research and found that i the domain name i was after was available. So i went onto namecheap.com and decided to buy it for 4 different types of servers i guess you could say. I got one for .com, .ca, .org, and .net as they are the most popular. I am not completely sure if that was a good idea, i just did just in case it might have been. With prices as low as $11 dollars Canadian i figured it wasn't that big of a deal. 

So my question is, was this a good idea? I know i will want to keep the .com and .ca but what are the benefits to acquiring the other two .net and .org? I figured i could wait on them and possibly sell them or just let them go if i understand that there is no need to keep them. 

I understand that perhaps i can have one direct to a live site, with links to take my traffic to the main site. Is that the best way to do that scenario? If i get some advise that makes sense to let go of the other two i most likely will. 

Any advise on this would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We just added www.6362724035.com
which is our phone number.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your purpose of multiple URLs? It's harder to get traffic to many than it is to focus on building traffic to one.

Do you do more than one thing? Are you selling locally? This is a good reason to have multiple names, and local listings on Google. Each one should tell a story about that one thing that you do, chock full of great search key words to create local value. And more than anything else, to get them to CALL!

I have separate sites for screen printing, DTG, embroidery, coffee mugs. All pull in customers at varying rates, according to how hard I have worked to optimize them, and how much I budget to adwords. (you are advertising with adwords, right?) All of the sites are linked to each other so prospects can cruise all that we do. I used to have multiple sites devoted to e-commerce of all different shirt lines, found the whole project to be a mis-focus of energy, time and expense. Sell far more on eBay and Amazon than I ever did on my own sites.

Your experience may vary.


----------

